# Mahindra 5555 20HRS After engaged PTO is on about 30 Minutes unit power downs



## swalter290 (2 mo ago)

I bush hog at 2K RPM,,,,,,after about 30 minutes the tractor wants to power down, I disengage the PTO, it powers back up, then engage runs powers down,,after dion this for about 2 more times,,the tractor powers all the way down and shuts off. No crank at the engine, like it has a shut off switch or censer, after 30 minutes tractor cranks back up. 

This only does this when I have the PTO engaged and running 

any thoughts


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

It sounds like it could be a lack of fuel

With the PTO engaged you will burn more fuel so will require more to run than it will with no load on it.

I would try with the fuel cap off as a starting point to ensure the tank vent is not blocked.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If your machine has only 20 hours on the clock, then this is a dealer problem and should be covered under warranty.


----------

